
Research Shows Average Age of Successful Founders Is Older Than You Think - markhall
https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhall/2018/10/16/age-of-successful-founders/#7bb6c0921b87
======
nakedrobot2
Ageism in tech is so insane.

At a conference, meeting the other speakers. They learn that I have children,
and sort of back away in horror :-)

------
beatgammit
Here's the actual article from Harvard Business Review:

[https://hbr.org/2018/07/research-the-average-age-of-a-
succes...](https://hbr.org/2018/07/research-the-average-age-of-a-successful-
startup-founder-is-45)

The graphs there are quite telling.

------
kv85s
Key being the word "successful":

\- learned things at their previous founding attempt/s

\- serial entrepreneurs probably have their act together

------
schneems
I think it's about 40.

 _checks link_

Looks like they were right.

